# IUI



## sabiha_isa (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi there

i had just been reading up on IUI - has anyone had it? and at what stage would you be offered it as part as treatment?


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi 
I had 2 goes at Care and was offered it first as I have endo and DH has had a succssful vas reversal.  Got a BFN both times.  Consultant advised us to try a third time and up the drugs but it worked out the same amount of money to do that as it did to do IVF egg share so we did that and got our DD first IVF go.  Glad I had a go at the IUI but am going to have another cycle of IVF to hopefully give DD a sibling (if we dont get anyway au natural!)

Think a lot of the tx depends on your reasons for infertility and your own choices. 

Hope this helps!

xx


----------

